#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Ενημέρωση ή αναθεώρηση φακέλου;

## demikok

οικοδομική άδεια του 2017, ισόγεια με υπόγειο κατοικία. έχουν γίνει οι εξής αλλαγές: 1. δεν έχουν διανοιχτεί 2 από τα παράθυρα του υπογείου και στο ισόγειο ένας εξώστης αντί για ορθογώνιος που προέβλεπε η οικοδ. άδεια έχει γίνει καμπυλωτός στα δυο άκρα. εγώ και η προϊσταμένη της υδομ υποστηρίζουμε ότι πρέπει να γίνει ενημέρωση φακέλου αφού δεν μεταβάλλεται η δόμηση, η κάλυψη και ο όγκος και ο υπάλληλος που το έχει χρεωθεί θέλει να κάνω αναθεώρηση και να βγάλω και φορολογικά. θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας...

----------


## Xάρης

Η §9 του άρθρου 6 του *Ν.4030/11* είναι ακόμα σε ισχύ!
*ΘΑ* καταργηθεί μετά την έκδοση της Υπουργικής Απόφασης που ορίζεται στην §1 του άρθρου 33 του *Ν.4495/17*.

Η παράγραφος αυτή αναφέρει τα εξής:
"Ενημέρωση του φακέλου της άδειας δόμησης, _ανεξάρτητα από_ το χρόνο ισχύος της άδειας δόμησης, πραγματοποιείται στις ακόλουθες περιπτώσεις:

α) Αλλαγή ονόματος ιδιοκτήτη.

β) *Τροποποιήσεις των μελετών, που δεν αλλάζουν το διάγραμμα δόμησης και υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητες εγκρίσεις από άλλους φορείς.
*
γ) Μεταβολές των διαστάσεων του κτηρίου ή του οικοπέδου, εφόσον με τις αποκλίσεις αυτές δεν παραβιάζονται οι διατάξεις που καθορίζουν την επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη, τον συντελεστή δόμησης και τον συντελεστή κατ’ όγκο εκμετάλλευσης (σ.ο.) ή τις υποχρεωτικές αποστάσεις του κτηρίου από τα όρια του οικοπέδου. Οι αποκλίσεις αυτές δεν επιτρέπεται να είναι μεγαλύτερες του 2% με μέγιστο τα 10εκ. όσον αφορά το κτίσμα ή μεγαλύτερες του 2% με μέγιστο τα 20εκ. όσον αφορά τα μήκη των πλευρών του οικοπέδου."

Στην περίπτωσή σου οι αλλαγές που αναφέρεις επιφέρουν τροποποιήσεις της αρχιτεκτονικής μελέτης, της στατικής μελέτης και της μελέτης παθητική πυροπροστασίας.
Οι αλλαγές αυτές δεν επηρεάζουν το διάγραμμα δόμησης. 
Εγκρίσεις από άλλους φορείς απαιτούνται; Έχεις περάσει ΣΑ;
Αν όχι, τότε απαιτείται ενημέρωση του φακέλου.
Φορολογικά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα απαιτούνταν αφού δεν έχεις τροποποίηση των εμβαδών που τα επηρεάζουν.

Νομίζω όμως ότι η γνώμη μας περιττεύει αφού ο υπάλληλος της ΥΔΟΜ έχει καταλήξει στα συμπεράσματά του και δεν φαίνεται διατεθειμένος να ακούσει ούτε την προϊσταμένη της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## demikok

Τελικά με ανάγκασε και έκανα αναθεώρηση και πλήρωσα και φορολογικά!!!!!!!!!!! άλλαξε η αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη για 1,8τ.μ. μικρότερο εξώστη..Το ζήσαμε και αυτό!!!
Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.. όπως είπες η γνώμη μας περισσεύει... μιας και για τον υπάλληλο το διάγραμμα δόμησης αλλάζει, βλέπεις περιλαμβάνει όψεις,τομές και εμβαδομετρηση εξωστών και αυτά αλλάζουν!!!! Τι να πω... Λάθος αντιλαμβανομαστε τον νόμο όλοι!!!

----------


## ΧΑΤΖΗΝΑΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗ

Μου συνέβη και μένα με την αιτιολογία οτι αλλάζει το ΔΚ άσχετα αν πρόκειται για σκαριφημα οψης.
Στην ερώτηση πότε γίνεται ενημέρωση λοιπόν , αφου οι οψεις και οι τομές  απεικονίζονται στο ΔΚ ? Καμμία απάντηση

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα .
Σε αδεια του 2000 που εχει κλεισει και εχει ρευματοδοτηθηει η οικοδομη , η ενημερωση φακελου πρεπει να γινει απο τον μηχανικο που ηταν μελετητης και επιβλεπων (και τωρα βρισκεται μονιμα στο εξωτερικο) ή μπορω να την κανω και εγω που δεν συμμετειχα στο εργο ?

----------


## Xάρης

Υποθέτω από οποιονδήποτε εξουσιοδοτημένο μηχανικό.
Αλίμονο αν οι ενημερώσεις σταματούσαν όταν ένας μηχανικός συνταξιοδοτούνταν, πέθαινε, μετανάστευε ή απλώς εξαφανίζονταν.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## milt

Σε οικοδομή με άδεια το 1983 υπάρχει μια μόνο διαφορά σε σχέση με τα σχέδια της οικοδομικής άδειας και αυτή είναι η μετατόπιση κατά 1,50 μέτρο της μεσοτοιχίας ανάμεσα σε 2 όμορες αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησίες χωρίς να επηρεάζονται οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι, καμία μελέτη , διάγραμμα κάλυψης κτλ

Κάνω αίτηση στην υπηρεσία δόμησης με το εξής σκεπτικό: 
<<Η παρούσα έκθεση αφορά την ενημέρωση φακέλου λόγω τροποποίησης μελετών οι οποίες δεν αλλάζουν το διάγραμμα δόμησης, *άρθρο 28 παρ. η) και άρθρο 42 παρ. 10β) Ν.4495/2017* ανεξάρτητα από τον χρόνο ισχύος της οικοδομικής άδειας της οικοδομής>> 

δηλώνοντας ότι δεν επηρεάζονται: το διάγραμμα δόμησης, οι όψεις του κτηρίου, η στατική μελέτη και οι μηχανολογικές μελέτες

επιπλέον:
Δεν απαιτείται αλλαγή χρήσης σύμφωνα με τον *ΝΟΚ 4067/12 άρθρο 5 παρ. 1 και 2 , ΔΟΚΚ/38283/17-09-2018

*Δεν τίθεται θέμα συναίνεσης καθώς η ενημερωμένη κάτοψη είναι αυτή της Σύστασης Οριζοντίων Ιδιοκτησιών 

Η διαφορετική διαμερισμάτωση δεν υπάγεται στις διατάξεις του *Ν.4495/2017* σύμφωνα με το *άρθρο 100 παρ. 8* καθώς δεν έχει επιφέρει τροποποίηση των μηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων

Η απάντηση της υπηρεσίας ήταν εγγράφως ότι οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 28 παρ.η και άρθρο 42 παρ.10β αναφέρονται σε άδειες οικοδομικές ή άδειες δόμησης μετά την έναρξη ισχύος των διατάξεων του Ν.4030/11

Τηλεφώνησα στον προϊστάμενο της υπηρεσίας και ρώτησα από που προκύπτει αυτό καθώς σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 6 παρ.9 Ν.4030/11 και το σχετικό έγγραφο ΔΟΚΚ/18556/16-06-15 βγαίνει το αντίθετο συμπέρασμα και ότι ένας τέτοιος χρονικός περιορισμός είναι αυθαίρετος.

Μου πρότεινε να καταθέσω σκεπτικό μη αποδοχής της απάντησης της υπηρεσίας για να το ψάξουν και αυτοί περαιτέρω με ερώτημα τους για οδηγίες-διευκρινήσεις.

Και ρωτάω εγώ.....τελικά ποια διαδικασία θα στοιχίσει λιγότερο στον πελάτη....αυτή ή μια απλή δήλωση αυθαιρέτου με διαφορετική διαμερισμάτωση και ας μην εντάσσεται σε αυτή....??

η απάντηση είναι αυτονόητη....

όποιος συνάδελφος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω καλοδεχούμενο...

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι απάντησες μόνος σου στο ερώτημά σου!  :Γέλιο: 

Από τις ερωτήσεις-απαντήσεις των συνεδριάσεων ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ-ΥΔΟΜ/ΚΜ:

*Συνεδρίαση 33η, 1η ερώτηση:*

Σε διαμέρισμα, στο οποίο υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες που έχουν ταχτοποιηθεί με δήλωση στο Ν.4178/2013, υπάρχουν και αλλαγές στην εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση, ο Ν.4178/2013 αναφέρει ότι οι εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις δεν συνιστούν αυθαιρεσία και δεν υπάγονται στον νόμο. Ο Ν.4030/2011 αναφέρει ότι για αλλαγές εσωτερικών διαρρυθμίσεων γίνεται ενημέρωση του φακέλου της οικοδομικής άδειας η πολεοδομία αρνείται να ενημερώσει την άδεια, διότι λέει ότι αλλάζει το περίγραμμα (αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με την εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση αλλά με αυθαιρεσία η οποία έχει ταχτοποιηθεί με τον Ν.4178/2013) και γι’ αυτό δεν μπορεί να ενημερώσει την άδεια. 

Η διαφορετική διαρρύθμιση διακεκριμένης ιδιοκτησίας, από αυτήν που προβλέπεται στα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια της οικοδομικής άδειας, πράγματι, δεν συνιστά αυθαίρετη κατασκευή, κατά τον Ν.4178/2013 (άρθρο 23, §9) και απαλλάσσεται από την υποχρέωση υπαγωγής στις ρυθμίσεις του εν λόγω νόμου. Η αλλαγή του περιγράμματος της ιδιοκτησίας, εφόσον έχει επιφέρει τροποποίηση των μηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, οφείλει να υπαχθεί ως διαμερισμάτωση και υποβάλλεται με αυτήν κάτοψη αποτύπωσης της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης. *Στην περίπτωση που δεν υφίσταται διαμερισμάτωση κατά τα παραπάνω και επομένως η αυθαιρεσία δεν εντάσσεται στο Ν.4178/2013, μπορεί να λάβει χώρα, ενημέρωση του φακέλου της αδείας κατά τον Ν.4030/2011, άρθρο 6, §9, ανεξάρτητα από τον χρόνο ισχύος της, για τροποποιήσεις μελετών της, χωρίς αλλαγές όμως στο περίγραμμα του κτηρίου και κατά συνέπεια στο διάγραμμα δόμησης αυτής.* Επισημαίνεται όμως, πως η ενημέρωση φακέλου αδείας σε κάθε περίπτωση, μπορεί να γίνεται τόσο όταν υφίστανται εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις όσο και όταν υπάρχει διαφορετική διαμερισμάτωση στον όροφο (διαφορετικός διαχωρισμός λειτουργικά ανεξάρτητων χώρων) με ή χωρίς, αλλαγή στα μηχανολογικά (η παράμετρος αυτή εξετάζεται στην ενδεχόμενη δήλωση στον Ν.4178/2013 και όχι κατά την ενημέρωση αδείας).

*Ερώτηση #1668 ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου:

*Η περίπτωση διαφορετικής διαμερισμάτωσης ορόφου, χωρίς αλλαγή των μηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων (π.χ. χωρισμός αποθηκών, ή μικρή μετατόπιση διαχωριστικής τοιχοποιίας χωρίς μετακίνηση σωμάτων και σωληνώσεων θέρμανσης, πώς αντιμετωπίζεται; Αναλυτικός; Κατηγορία 3 αν διάσταση και εμβαδόν έχουν απόκλιση <5%; Υπέρβαση δόμησης του διαμερίσματος που μεγαλώνει; Ή απλά δηλώνουμε διαμερισμάτωση λέγοντας ότι άλλαξαν τα μηχανολογικά (που δεν θα ελεγχθεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο προφανώς); 

Το ερώτημα βασανίζει από το 2013 (τουλάχιστον) και κανείς από τους νομοθετούντες δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να διευκρινίσει. *Γνώμη μας (την οποία έχουμε πει πολλές φορές) είναι ότι η διαμερισμάτωση θα πρέπει να δηλώνεται σε κάθε περίπτωση έτσι ώστε να παραχθεί σχέδιο που να απεικονίζει την πραγματικότητα. 
*

----------


## tserpe

Θα χρειαστεί όμως ανάθεση σε νέο...η ακόμη και παραίτηση του παλιού. Άρα ναι, εξουσιοδοτημένο με ότι επακόλουθο έχει  αυτό!!

----------


## thanar

Πλέον με το *Σύστημα Ηλεκτρονικής Έκδοσης Αδειών*, φαίνεται πως *πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις θα πάνε με ενημέρωση*. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω μερικές, και αν υπάρχουν ενστάσεις παρακαλώ τα σχόλιά σας.

*Διαφορετική διαμερισμάτωση* ορόφου. *Κατάτμηση διαμερίσματος* σε δύο ή περισσότερα. Αλλάζουν πολλές μελέτες, δεν επηρεάζεται όμως το Διάγραμμα Δόμησης.*Συνένωση καταστημάτων. Διαχωρισμός καταστημάτων*. Εφόσον οι όψεις στο ΔΔ είναι *ενδεικτικές*, αρκεί να περνά η νέα Παθητική και να είναι σωστές οι λοιπές μελέτες.*Συνένωση διαμερισμάτων διαφορετικών ορόφων*. Με άνοιγμα οπής για εσωτετική σκάλα. Αλλάζει η στατική μελέτη, η παθητική, τα αρχιτεκτονικά, σχεδόν τα πάντα, αλλά όχι το ΔΔ, ο πίνακας χιλιοστών σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει σύσταση, αλλά δεν απαιτούνται εγκρίσεις από φορείς.
Εάν ισχύει το (1), *ποιος ο λόγος ύπαρξης της "διαφορετικής διαμερισμάτωσης" στις τακτοποιήσεις*;

Εάν ισχύουν όλα τα παραπάνω, *τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση παλιάς άδειας*, που δεν υπήρχε Διάγραμμα Δόμησης; Με τη Μελέτη Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης τι γίνεται σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; Απαιτείται να συνταχθεί νέα ή όχι;  Στο Σύστημα Ηλεκτρονικής Έκδοσης Αδειών υπάρχει ξεχωριστή περίπτωση για άδειες εκτός συστήματος (παλιές) απ' ότι εντός συστήματος. Έχει περαιώσει κανείς ενημέρωση παλιάς άδειας; Περνάει από ΥΔΟΜ ηλεκτρονικά ή όχι;

Ένα ακόμη ερώτημα είναι εάν η διαδικασία της ενημέρωσης μπορεί να γίνει *πριν* από τις εργασίες που αναφέρω παραπάνω, ή εάν σε κάθε περίπτωση αφορά σε "επικαιροποίηση" των μελετών και συγχρονισμού αυτών με την πραγματικότητα.﻿﻿

----------


## Christ0s

Καλησπέρα, σε περίπτωση αλλαγής της θεσης του κτηρίου χωρις καμία αλλαγη στα αρχιτεκτονικά ή στα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη του διαγράμματος δόμησης, κάνουμε απλώς ενημέρωση ή χρειάζεται αναθεώρηση;

----------


## argi11

Καλημέρα σε όλους.  Αν μπορεί να με φωτίσει κάποιος.  Σε έντυπη άδεια του  10/2018 αλλάζει η μελέτη Καύσιμου αερίου,  (αλλαγή της όδευσης σωληνώσεων) και μια μικρή αλλαγή στην εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση. Αυτή η αλλαγή του Κ.Α. με υποχρεώνει σε  αναθεώρηση της Οικ.Α.  η αρκεί ενημέρωση φακέλου  με την νέα μελέτη αερίου που θα πάρω και την αλλαγή αρχιτεκτονικών?

----------


## Ctirion

Ίσως είναι λίγο αργά για απάντηση καθώς μάλλον έχεις ήδη κάνει την κίνησή σου.
Αυτή η περίπτωση είναι ξεκάθαρα ενημέρωση φακέλου. Ανήκει στις μελέτες που ενημερώνονται χωρίς την αλλαγή διαγράμματος δόμησης. *Ν4495, Άρθρο 42, παρ. 10 β.*

----------


## TinaK

καλημέρα,

να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι..?

αρκεί η ηλεκτρονική ενημέρωση φακέλου χωρίς την ενημέρωση του φυσικού φακέλου και του αντίγραφου στελέχους του ιδιοκτήτη?

Ρωτάω γιατί βρίσομαι στην εξής κατάσταση...:

Έχω κάνει ήδη 2-3 ηλεκτρονικές ενημερώσεις φακέλου, σε συνέχεια εγκρίσεων μικρής κλίμακας, όπου στη μία αλλάζει το Δ.Κ. (Υ.Δ. στον ακάλυπτο), στην άλλη αλλάζουν ανοίγματα όψης (αντί κατοικίας κατάστημα) και στην τρίτη αλλάζει το σύνολο επιφάνειας Κ.Χ. (τακτοποίηση ημιυπογείου από αποθήκη και συνένωση σε μεζονέτα 150 τ.μ...)

κατέθεσα εγκεκριμένα Τ.Ε. και κάτοψη που μεταβάλλεται, για την 1η περίτπωση συγκεκριμενα, πήγα στην πολεοδομία να βεβαιωθώ ότι έχει χρεωθεί και προχωράει και φυσικά ενημερώθηκα διφορουμένως... 

Δεν μπορεί να γίνει φυσική ενημέρωση φακέλου Ο.Α. εφόσον αλλάζει το διάγραμμα δόμησης...

από την άλλη, εφόσον το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα υποβολής δέχεται και εκδίδει τέτοιες πράξεις, ειπώθηκε ότι εγώ, τυπικά, είμαι καλυμμένη. 

Σπάνιες οι περιπτώσεις που δεν επηρρεάζεται το Δ.Κ. και επομένως, ουσιαστικά, η διαδικασία δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη... Καταλαβαίνω όμως ότι και η ενημέρωση του φυσικού φακέλου είναι απαραίτητη, αλλιώς θα χαθεί η μπάλα. Είναι που είναι η κατάσταση στον αέρα τώρα..

Τελικά, τι μηχανικός, τι κασκαντέρ, παρόμοιο το ρίσκο. Μόνο που του μηχανικού μπορεί να σκάσει μετά από 10 χρόνια το ζήτημα. Ε, ρε, περιπετειώδης ζωή!

----------


## Xάρης

Ρώτησες στην αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ;

----------


## mariapratik

Καλησπέρα, Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για το αν χρειάζομαι αναθεώρηση ή ενημέρωση οικοδομικής άδειας. Σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή, έχω βγάλει άδεια για τρεις κατοικίες (έχουν περάσει Σ.Α. για διάσπαση όγκων). Στη μία εξ αυτών θέλω να αλλάξω τη στάθμη κατά 50εκ (μετακίνηση στον άξονα Ζ). Κατά τα άλλα δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, ούτε κάλυψη, ούτε δόμηση. Πιστεύετε ότι απαιτείται αναθεώρηση ή μπορώ να το αλλάξω με απλή ενημέρωση φακέλου και να κάνω στο τέλος, αν χρειαστεί, μία αναθεώρηση για να κλείσει το έργο; Αν χρειάζεται αναθεώρηση πρέπει να περάσω ξανά Σ.Α.;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν αλλάζει το ύψος και ο όγκος;
Με λίγα λόγια δεν αλλάζει το διάγραμμα κάλυψης;
Αν αλλάζει τότε θέλεις αναθεώρηση.
Αν όχι, τότε απλή ενημέρωση φακέλου.

----------


## zoisaravanis

Έχω δυο ερωτήματα να θέσω:

Σε άδεια 07/2005 για 4όροφο κτίριο γραφείων (Ισόγειο, Α΄, Β΄, Γ΄ Όροφος) με ολοκληρωμένο μόνο τον φέροντα οργανισμό,

1) Στο Ισόγειο έχουν χωροθετήσει καταστήματα συνολικής επιφάνειας ~ 300 τμ. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν σε περίπτωση αναθεώρησης της άδειας θα μπορούσα να αφαιρέσω γύρω στα 100τμ από το Ισόγειο, κάνοντας τα δηλαδή πυλωτή, ώστε αυτά τα 100 τμ να τα εντάξω σε κάποιους χώρους Η/Χ από τους ορόφους?

2) Η άδεια αυτή ισχύει επ' αόριστον ή όχι?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sofiaf

Καλημέρα, να υποβάλλω και γω το ερώτημά μου, αν κάποιος ξέρει παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσει... 

έχω οικοδομική άδεια η οποία εκδόθηκε το 2008, έχει γίνει ο οικοδομικός σκελετός, η στέγη και οι τοιχοποιίες.. δεν εχουν γίνει τα επιχρίσματα και δεν έχουν τοποθετηθεί παράθυρα... 
Υπάρχουν βεβαίως και κάποιες παραβάσεις (διαφορετική διαρρύθμιση, αλλαγή ανοιγμάτων, και σε δύο όψεις επέκταση των μπαζωμένων βεραντών). 
Τώρα θελει να κάνει ισόγεια προσθήκη κατ' επέκταση (δύο δωμάτια) και αποπεράτωση της οικοδομής..

Ποια είναι η διαδικασία που θα ακολουθήσω ξέρει κανείς; 
Ενα άλλο άσχετο ερώτημα, η προσθήκη θα είναι 40 τ.μ. χρειάζεται ΚΕΝΑΚ για όλο το κτίριο; ή θερμομονωτική επάρκεια για την προσθήκη και μόνο; 
ποτέ δεν το έχω λύσει αυτό το θέμα.. η προσθήκη είναι εξαρτώμενη στο υπόλοιπο κτίριο... 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και... καλές γιορτές να έχουμε..

----------


## Xάρης

Αναθεώρηση για τροποποίηση των μελετών (αρχιτεκτονικών, στατικών, ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών).
Η προσθήκη δεν θα είναι προσθήκη σε υυφιστάμενο κτίσμα αφού ακόμα η άδεια είναι ανοιχτή και σε ισχύ και το κτήριο δεν έχει αποπερατωθεί.
Επομένως, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε ΜΕΑ ούτε μελέτη μόνο θερμομονωτικής επάρκειας κατά ΚΕΝΑΚ αλλά τροποποίησης των μελετών της άδειας του 2008, δηλαδή και της μελέτης θερμομόνωσης βάσει του ΚΘΚ-1979.

----------


## sofiaf

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση..

----------

